# RRP as it Pertains to Paperhangers



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

The latest _*parodi on paperhanging*_ from PWC---RRP as It Pertains to Paperhangers--- can be found in the Lead Discussion section of this BB.

Here is the link.


----------

